# Mulberry Question



## Johnturner (Jun 11, 2014)

I am having a tree taken down that I just found out is Mulberry. Should I grab several feet off the trunk? Does any one have experience with Mulberry? Obviously it will be pretty wet. Is anchor seal the answer?
Thanks
John


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 11, 2014)

There are some absolutely huge Mulberries around here I'm just waiting on to come down...


----------



## Johnturner (Jun 11, 2014)

So you would use it?


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 11, 2014)

I've turned a bit, turns nice when green, makes nice bowls and HF's Certainly worth grabbing some. Yes, anchor seal what you don't turn right away


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 11, 2014)

I have turned Mullberry root. It was ok for pens.

Ray


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 11, 2014)

Yes, mulberry is to be kept and turned! I have a peppermill blank of it on the shelf drying, I think it'll turn nicely.


----------



## Tim Carter (Jun 12, 2014)

I've turner several pieces of mulberry and like it, especially if you can get both sapwood and heartwood in the same piece. It does darken quite a bit as it's exposed to light.


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Jun 12, 2014)

As others have said.... snap that up. It is very nice stuff!


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jun 12, 2014)

I've turned a lot of the fruitless variety. It's really yellow when freshly turned but darkens with age to a nice golden brown. I was told a little while back that it's a cousin to bois d' arc. Turns best when wet, it's pretty hard after it dries. I've never had it crack when drying but it will warp pretty bad if you aren't careful with it. Good luck and post pics!


----------



## Johnturner (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Johnturner (Jun 16, 2014)

Guys
The tree came down today and the tree guy "forgot" to save me a piece! He chipped it all.


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 16, 2014)

Johnturner said:


> Guys
> The tree came down today and the tree guy "forgot" to save me a piece! He chipped it all.


He owes you something from the next hardwood tree he fells.

He owes me something too, since I was going to scrounge a piece off you at the meeting on Thursday


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jun 16, 2014)

Johnturner said:


> Guys
> The tree came down today and the tree guy "forgot" to save me a piece! He chipped it all.



Sorry to hear that, John. That sucks!


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 16, 2014)

That is a bummer.


----------



## steve bellinger (Jun 16, 2014)

Just to let ya see what a really nice bowl made from mulberry looks like.








O in case you didn't notice our own Dane Fuller made this for me in one of our swaps over on WTU

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jun 16, 2014)

Haha! I forgot all about that one, Steve! Don't know that I'd call it really nice or even nice but, thanks....


----------



## Johnturner (Jun 16, 2014)

That is a nice bowl - now I am more mad at not getting any wood.


----------

